# Mahindra 3525 - How to remove top link?



## mcain99 (Dec 30, 2021)

I can't remove the top link on my Mahindra 3525, which you would think would be easy. I have tried the best known method of using a hammer to bang the pin out and a pipe wrench to try to turn the pin, but nether options moved the pin one bit. Below are pictures of the top link and I wondering if there is a way to remove it that I haven't tried. Or do I just need to bang on it some more with the hammer.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you soaked it from all sides with a good penetrating oil? Have you tried adding heat to the pin? Have you tried to drive it out the other way? Sometimes if they are stuck in one direction you can get them out in the other.......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

From the looks of the broken grease fitting, I'd say it's seized in there and needs to be soaked with PBlaster and heat applied and beat hard with a big hammer.. Replace the grease fitting and grease it afterwards.


----------



## mcain99 (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks, I have tried penetrating oil but not any heat. I think I will take that whole bracket off that the top link is attached to and soak it in penetrating oil, which will also let me use the big hammer.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you are going to remove it, soak it in 1 part red ATF and 3 parts acetone. Much better than any store bought penetrant.... and replace the grease fitting and grease it too.


----------

